# Non Resident Wyoming Antelope



## american_jackal

I have never put in for antelope in Wyoming before. I see it is like $326 if I draw the tag. If I dont, I get all of the money back but $15 correct? Also, im having a hard time determining season dates. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Depending if you want a point if you don't draw, you will get most of your money back. 

Season dates are different in every unit, some open in September, some open in October, some are open from August to November. You most likely will not draw unless you put in for a Type 2 tag or a tag in eastern Wyo with 0 points.


----------



## Critter

In Wyoming now if you don't draw you don't get a point automatically anymore, you have to purchase it during the point purchase period. 

I screwed up last year and just applied for a hunt, and then when I didn't draw I figured that I would have that extra point. They fooled me. When I looked at my points this year it showed that I didn't get one last year for antelope, only deer which I purchased a point for. 

So be aware of what is going on if you want a point.


----------



## american_jackal

Critter, where do you purchase the point. I went through the process for a bit, and never saw that option. Can you just buy a point instead of actually putting in?


----------



## Critter

The point purchases can be done between June and the first of October if I remember right.


----------



## DoubleDropMuley

The point period is July 1st till November 2, this year.


----------



## MWScott72

There should be an option when you apply that allows you to choose whether you want to purchase a point if you actually put in for a permit (in which case you have to front the whole tag fee), but when injust tried to access the WY system, it errored out on me. In that case, if u were unsuccessful you would receive a full refund minus the $15 app fee and $30 pref point fee.

As Critter stated, you can also just buy a point only for the $30 fee, but that doesn't open until July 1.


----------



## brisket

MWScott72 said:


> There should be an option when you apply that allows you to choose whether you want to purchase a point if you actually put in for a permit (in which case you have to front the whole tag fee), but when injust tried to access the WY system, it errored out on me. In that case, if u were unsuccessful you would receive a full refund minus the $15 app fee and $30 pref point fee.
> 
> As Critter stated, you can also just buy a point only for the $30 fee, but that doesn't open until July 1.


I'm pretty sure they got rid of purchasing points at the time of the draw application last year. You have to buy them during the open period now.


----------



## Steve G

brisket said:


> I'm pretty sure they got rid of purchasing points at the time of the draw application last year. You have to buy them during the open period now.


I'm positive of it.


----------



## Steve G

Chapter 5 will give you all the season dates. Its a pretty simple format to read and follow.
https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Regulations/Regulation-PDFs/REGULATIONS_CH5.pdf

Here is the antelope unit map. You'll want to use it in combination with the above.
https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Regulations/Regulation-PDFs/REGULATIONS_CH5_MAP.pdf

And last but of all here are the drawing odds for 2019.

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Hunting/Drawing-Odds/2020-Drawing-Odds

Be aware that there are a handful of places where you can get a permit for 0 or few points, but unless you have connections you will have great difficulty accessing public land.

Good luck,
Steve


----------



## MWScott72

brisket said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be an option when you apply that allows you to choose whether you want to purchase a point if you actually put in for a permit (in which case you have to front the whole tag fee), but when injust tried to access the WY system, it errored out on me. In that case, if u were unsuccessful you would receive a full refund minus the $15 app fee and $30 pref point fee.
> 
> As Critter stated, you can also just buy a point only for the $30 fee, but that doesn't open until July 1.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they got rid of purchasing points at the time of the draw application last year. You have to buy them during the open period now.
Click to expand...

True, if you want just a point, you have to wait until July 1 to purchase; however if you want a point if you are unsuccessful in the draw, that has to be specified with your application...or you will he up a creek without a point like Critter last year.


----------



## Critter

MWScott72 said:


> True, if you want just a point, you have to wait until July 1 to purchase; however if you want a point if you are unsuccessful in the draw, that has to be specified with your application...or you will he up a creek without a point like Critter last year.


I may of missed it but I didn't see anything on the application to specify that I wanted a point and when I called the Wyoming G&F they said that I needed to purchase the point during the point purchase period.

They said that applicants were getting confused at the way that they did it by getting one with a unsuccessful application so that they changed it to where you need to purchase it separately.


----------



## gdog

MWScott72 said:


> however if you want a point if you are unsuccessful in the draw, that has to be specified with your application...or you will he up a creek without a point like Critter last year.


Nope..not any more. It's separate as guys have already stated a few times.


----------



## MWScott72

Interesting...it's been like that for years, but I guess times do change. Thanks for the info. I would have been scratching my head once it came time to apply.


----------



## american_jackal

Thanks for all the information guys. I have having a heck of a time trying to figure it out. I just want a point this year, so I will wait till July and buy one. Fingers crossed I dont forget come July.


----------



## Steve G

american_jackal said:


> Thanks for all the information guys. I have having a heck of a time trying to figure it out. I just want a point this year, so I will wait till July and buy one. Fingers crossed I dont forget come July.


You've got clear till the end of October, so just set a cell phone reminder for Mid September to remind you.

Good luck


----------



## Withabow

A buddy of mine talked me into a Wyoming antelope hunt about fifteen years ago and I was quickly hooked. I've hunted in units 94, 47, 50, 72 and 63 and always had a great time and seen hundreds of goats. It's a great first hunt for kids and the meat is excellent if you get them skinned and cooled off quickly. Point creep has made it tough to draw most of the units close to Utah but I have friends who have hunted northeastern Wyo and had a blast there as well. Plus there a lot of areas where there are plenty of doe/fawn tags.


----------



## Raptorman

What would you guys do if you had 8 NR points?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

Raptorman said:


> What would you guys do if you had 8 NR points?


If you want to burn them this year I'd do the special draw for 67, which I believe you'd be guaranteed. You could also try 68 or 92 in the special, although you wouldn't be guaranteed those tags, you'd be more in the 50% odds range.

When it comes to antelope, and especially in Wyoming, I'm a big proponent of hunting as often as you can. I'd use your points and go hunt. Wyoming's antelope hunt planner (https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Hunting/Hunt-Planner/Antelope/Antelope-Map) is a pretty slick tool. If you don't want to pay the special draw fees there are a whole grundle of units that you could draw. Don't overlook the 2 doe/fawn permits you can apply for either. Find a unit that you can guarantee your buck tag, find the same or a bordering unit that offers good doe tag odds, and you could have a pretty fun 3 critter hunt.

Wyoming is going to continue to get more expensive and more difficult to draw. I'd go hunt now.


----------



## Steve G

Raptorman said:


> What would you guys do if you had 8 NR points?


I think that all of the big game hunts that I have participated in, antelope is by far the best one to enjoy with friends, so I would find a unit that requires four points or less and take a friend along.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

So, I have one point (I know, pathetic) and am trying to figure out my application strategy for next year. There seems to be a ton of units I can draw with 1 point, or even zero. Is this because there are access issues? I’m just trying to pin down which unit to put in for next year that I can actually draw.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

RemingtonCountry said:


> Depending if you want a point if you don't draw, you will get most of your money back.
> 
> Season dates are different in every unit, some open in September, some open in October, some are open from August to November. You most likely will not draw unless you put in for a Type 2 tag or a tag in eastern Wyo with 0 points.


Still learning Wyoming's setup, what is type 2? Antlerless?


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

Also, if I put in for a hard to get unit as first choice and say type 2 as second, will I keep my point and accrue another?


----------



## DallanC

Right off WY dwr website:



> Type 1 (any antelope) and Type 6 (doe or fawn antelope) licenses are valid for the entire area, including public lands.
> 
> Type 2 (any antelope valid on private land) and Type 7 (doe or fawn antelope valid on private land) licenses are restricted to private land.
> 
> Hunters planning to hunt public lands need to apply for Type 1 and Type 6 licenses.


-DallanC


----------



## brisket

DallanC said:


> Right off WY dwr website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 1 (any antelope) and Type 6 (doe or fawn antelope) licenses are valid for the entire area, including public lands.
> 
> Type 2 (any antelope valid on private land) and Type 7 (doe or fawn antelope valid on private land) licenses are restricted to private land.
> 
> Hunters planning to hunt public lands need to apply for Type 1 and Type 6 licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC
Click to expand...

Do you have a link to that quote? I don't believe that is correct for all units. My understanding is Type 2 and 7 have additional limitations such as only hunting a subset of the unit, valid on irrigated land, or private land only, etc. But it isn't always private land only.

Take a look at 99-2 for example, it's limited to a smaller area within the unit (north west of highway 410), but does not have a private land only limitation.


----------



## wyogoob

brisket said:


> Do you have a link to that quote? I don't believe that is correct for all units. My understanding is Type 2 and 7 have additional limitations such as only hunting a subset of the unit, valid on irrigated land, or private land only, etc. But it isn't always private land only.
> 
> Take a look at 99-2 for example, it's limited to a smaller area within the unit (north west of highway 410), but does not have a private land only limitation.


Yeah, types 2, 6 and 7 can be different things, depends on the unit.

.


----------



## MWScott72

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> So, I have one point (I know, pathetic) and am trying to figure out my application strategy for next year. There seems to be a ton of units I can draw with 1 point, or even zero. Is this because there are access issues? I'm just trying to pin down which unit to put in for next year that I can actually draw.


Yes, you nailed it. Most units that take 0-2 points have access issues. They are listed on the WYGF website with an asterisk. If you apply for these units, it's a good idea to get permission from a landowner first as they consist of either all or mostly private lands.

As for strategy, look at drawing odds and learn WYGF's hunt planner tool to show you public / private land percentages in the units you eventually decide you'd like to hunt. Antelope is becoming more popular, so most good units take around 3-4 points or more to draw for buck tags. Don't forget to look at the antlerless opportunities either. Odds are much better, and if you do your homework, you can often hunt at least every other year. The meat is excellent too.


----------



## gdog

MWScott72 said:


> Antelope is becoming more popular, so most good units take around 3-4 points or more to draw for buck tags.


....about double that easy.


----------



## MWScott72

True for the top tier units, but if you just want to hunt "good but not great units", the bidding starts around 3-4 and goes up from there. It is definitely trending up though. We all need to start telling people how awful antelope are, so they don't become a situation similar to UT LE elk! 🙂


----------

